Ask HN: What are the most important innovations in human history? - pedro1976
======
nilskidoo
Spoken language, and written language. For my money, shared communication made
everything that came later possible.

------
ham_sandwich
My votes are for:

-the use of fire

-the number 0. (Although we can debate if this was invented or discovered)

~~~
Torwald
> -the number 0. (Although we can debate if this was invented or discovered)

Where can I read up on that debate? Any links?

------
anonymous344
Washing machine. This freed women to do other things, like sandwiches

------
Torwald
((The wheel.) (insert Unix joke))

------
mindcrime
In the name of not repeating anything already mentioned:

magnetic compass

axle

lever

rope

water skins

clothes

------
JJMcJ
Use of fire

Domestication of dogs

Agriculture

